# Fringe issues



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I tend to keep Molly pretty short anyway as she is a manky mud monster  but whatever I do with her face the hair on her head forms a fringe which just keeps coming forward over her eyes. I am sure it must irritate her and even with it really short it just comes forward so does anyone else have this issue and any tips on grooming a different way to stop it coming forwards

This shows what it does even when pushed back and short 










and although exaggerated because it is wet is shows how it comes over her eyes


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you tried cutting it even shorter on her forehead so as not to fall foward into her face? Samis does this and I just keep it very short and clip the bridge of his nose quite short to keep it all out of his face. It was a bit of hit and miss at first, but now I have a pair of blunt nose short scissors and just clip away!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has this problem - top of her muzzle curls up and back - eyebrows curl down and forward - I'm thinking a skinhead is the only way forward.
I bet Chance is really glad she has a smooth coat


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to have this problem with Ralph and ruby...... Unfortunately no more! 
Why not put a little hair accessories in like the yorkies or shitzu?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly says she may look sweet but she is actually hard as nails and pretty bows are not her style 

Very short it is then 

... and yes Chance bounces round grinning when Molly has to have her frequent baths and trims


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina too.. Only hers parts then forms blinker type hair at the side of her eyes! I try to keep it short.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey lookd exactly like this too. Might try my sons hair gel!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey I love the hair bows. I'm wondering if I let Rufus grow his hair out if he'd let me do some very macho biker style dredlocks or something to keep his eyes clear.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my - that is one cool dog!! 
I wonder if he's a rastapoo?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus could so rock this look. I think I'll grow out his beard and fringe.


----------

